# Range Report - SP101 .357 MAGNUM



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

This is not the first time I took my baby to the range. This was the second. First off, I was pleased with my choice of weapon for concealed carry. It looked good, felt good, and shot well too. The only thing I didn't like was the really heavy trigger pull. So I fixed it.

I went to rugerforums.net and downloaded the IBOK which explained how to smooth out the trigger action. I polished the internal parts, focusing on the trigger sear and any sharp or rough parts. This improved the action about 10% in my opinion. I was pleased and fell in love with the gun. Well, I went one step further. I replaced the factory springs with Wilson Combat reduced power springs. I used the 10# hammer spring in combination with the 10# trigger return spring and OH BABY!!! The new trigger action was smooth as silk. I can pull the trigger with my pinky finger. Light, smooth pull with a clean, crisp break.

So I fed it some Blazer .357 MAGNUM 158gr hollow points. I didn't do any shooting beyond 7 yards today due to the fact it wasn't the best day to go to the range. It was cold and wet. But I was anxious to try out the new trigger action. SO I set up at 7 yards and ran 100 rounds through it.

This is double action rapid fire.









This is 5 rounds in single action.









I am totally confident with this weapon. It has become my favorite handgun. My Glock 26 9mm was my favorite concealed carry weapon, but this baby beats it with its power, reliability, and accuracy. I highly recommend the Ruger SP101 in .357 MAGNUM. I also think it is really sexy too.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I have the same model that you have, and I really like mine too. I'm not so sure i would buy a semi-auto ruger, but I don't see any reason to have anything BUT ruger revolvers! 

The only thing I don't like about mine is the accuracy. I feel like I should be able to shoot way better than I do with it. I shoot better with the lightweight hammerless S&W .38 special than I do with this thing, even when i'm shooting it single action. And I'm WAY better with my glock, but I figure that's just because i've had much more practice with it. 
I still love the gun though. I usually just keep it between the seat and the console in the car so it's easy to get to if I need it in the car, and I would only have to stick it right up to someone's gut and pull the trigger in that situation anyway.

Also, had the gun ever been fired before you took that picture? If it had, I HAVE to know how you cleaned up the front of the cylinder ike that!


----------

